# Scroll Sawing advice



## loiblb (Jul 6, 2015)

I have a old AMT scroll saw single speed.
I have not had any luck cutting on it. As I try to cut on it. As I inter a cut it grabs the work and picks it up . The blade points is pointed down.
What am I doing wrong?
Thanks


----------



## blaughn (Jul 23, 2016)

With a scroll saw, it is necessary to keep a constant downward pressure on your work to avoid what you are experiencing. Many saws come equipped with a device that will hold the work down. This is the first thing the experienced scroll sawer will remove. After you have worked with it for awhile, the downward pressure becomes second nature.

You are correct, the teeth on a scroll saw blade should be pointed downward. Some blades are reverse tooth where there are a few teeth at the bottom of the blade that are pointed upward to reduce tearout on the bottom of the piece.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

what blaughn said, but be careful w/your downward pressure. If it doesn't have a hold down foot, I know how this is going to sound, but it's the best way I can explain it. Put one hand on each side of your work piece, about an 1" from the blade. Don't push down against your saw table to hard, use just enough pressure to keep it on the table, & moving. Being a single speed saw, your feed rate will be slower than a variable speed saw. Make sure your blade is tensioned correctly, & let the blade do the work. If you haven't already, you might wax your saw table, too.

A single speed saw has a tendency to want to grab more so than a VS saw does simply because most folks try to crowd the blade, & the result is grabbing, & breaking blades. You can use a piece of a candle, or a small bar of soap to lube the blade. That'll help ya, too. Hope this helps. Enjoy your day!


----------



## blaughn (Jul 23, 2016)

What sawdust703 said. As far as waxing the surface, I use Bostik Glidecote on all of my metal work surfaces. It protects against corrosion and promotes sliding of the work piece without any transfer of wax to the workpiece. Spray it on and buff it off.


----------



## wichman3 (Sep 12, 2016)

> I have a old AMT scroll saw single speed.
> I have not had any luck cutting on it. As I try to cut on it. As I inter a cut it grabs the work and picks it up . The blade points is pointed down.
> What am I doing wrong?
> Thanks
> ...


Pinned blades or pinless?
What size blades are you using?
Larger blades will grab more.
Some blades have a few teeth the opposite direction on the bottom , have you checked for this?


----------



## loiblb (Jul 6, 2015)

It is set to use plane blades. I will get the smaller blades to test out.
I am cutting tempered hard board and 1/2" hard wood.


----------

